# Need Direction which forum To access



## RocDel (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello, I've just registered here in hopes of finding an answer to a problem I have with my phone. My phone has installed on it Vicious Jelly Bean 4.1.1. I purchased the phone with that installed. This is my first android phone so I know nothing about these custom ROMs really. Is there a certain forum I should go to to direct my question and go into detail with the problem?

I have a Verizon Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

You should go to the Galaxy Nexus subforum. http://rootzwiki.com/forum/229-galaxy-nexus/


----------

